# Help Filing French Taxes - Longterm Visitor Visa - Préfecture de la Haute-Garonne, L'Occitane



## EUTraveler (Nov 20, 2021)

Hi!

I'm on a long term visitor visa that I plan to renew; I would like to file taxes in France. Does anyone know of a professional that can help me file or of a website that explains how? I imagine location doesn't matter, but I'm in the Haute-Garonne, L'Occitane region.

Thanks!

EUTraveler


----------



## EuroTrash (Sep 3, 2013)

Might be best to whizz into your local tax office tomorrow morning if they're open, because you have missed the filing deadline for this year. They'll give you all the advice you need, for free - it's what they're there for - and the more time you waste looking around for a "professional", waiting for them to do due diligence on you and then consulting with them, the more overdue your submission will get.
.


----------



## debram (Dec 15, 2019)

I have used Sebastien Becque, who is located in Perpignan. He has been helpful and prompt and I recommend him. Good luck. 

Sébastien Becque
Expert Comptable - Commissaire aux Comptes
04 68 67 28 90 - 06.14.63.91.74
Becque Expertise Comptable – BCEC
23 Pierre de Montreuil 66000 PERPIGNAN
7 rue St JBaptiste 66650 BANYULS SUR MER
Société d'expertise comptable
Inscrite au tableau de l'Ordre de la région de Montpellier
www.becque-expertise.fr – www.viaexperts.fr


----------



## mohsel (Sep 27, 2014)

you want to or you think you have to?
I think it all depends on when did you arrive, presumably less than a year as you visa has not yet expired, so you do not have to do that...
If you want a fiscal number you can fill the form with your income in the last 12 months but as you are beyond the deadline, I second that you pass by your tax office and discuss with someone there, they will point you to the correct steps... but good luck with that, it is the tax season and there are long lines in front of the tax office nearby me.. hope it might be better for you.
Also you can fill in a form to ask for a fiscal number without declaration .. the tax office might direct you towards this option if your stay in France is really shorter than what they would usually need (less than 6 months for example)
one final point, may be depends on what sort of VLS you have, but usually renewal doesn't ask for the tax document.. they ask for the OFII medical letter and other documents that show you still fulfill the same criteria that you had when you applied for your original VLS ... for example documents to show that you have sufficient income, justificatif de domicile, medical insurance ...etc. (these for a visitor visa for example) ...

good luck


----------

